# تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)



## boka manshy (8 أغسطس 2012)

*



أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد


ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...



حبيباتي انا مندوبة ندى ماس جزاها الله خيرا" على هذا المنتج 


أليــــــــــكم تجــــــــــارب البنات و اقتباسات من منتديات 


















































لكل من ساهم معنا فى تجميع هده الاقتباسات و الشهاده منكم بذلك

لكم جزيل الشكر من اعضاء شركة مـــــــــــاس

وعلى رأسهم صاحبه الشركة ندى مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس 



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


ماســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


( جده مكة المدينة المنورة الدمام الاحساء تبوك الجنوب الرياض جيزان ابو عريش نجران )



الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان

لــــــيبيــا


مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص


وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى





طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه







او

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري





ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة

الشارع

رقم البيت

رقم ص . ب



مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس 


*​


----------



## boka manshy (16 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (29 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

النعمه زواله
تخيل لو شحيح الماي تخيلنا بدون أمطار
تخيل لو تجف الأرض بهالدنيا وشاللي صار
عطانا ربنا نعمه وعلينا نشكر أفضاله
وإذا احنا ما حفظناها ترى هالنعمه زواله
إذا إنته غني وظامي وماشي وحدك بصحرا
شيفيدك وقتها مالك تبادل مالك بقطره


----------



## boka manshy (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بـكـــره


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

بينا أيوب يغتسل عرياناً، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: ألم اكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى، وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك".


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"اللهم إِني أسألك إِيماناً لا يرتدُّ، ونعيماً لا ينفد، ومرافقة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

(رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ)


----------



## boka manshy (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره


----------



## boka manshy (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

سبحان الله و بحمده، سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

كنز من كنوز الجنة


لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## boka manshy (7 يناير 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## boka manshy (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*


----------



## boka manshy (24 يناير 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (23 فبراير 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## boka manshy (11 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (20 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (14 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (22 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اقدم لكم شاي الرجيم القاهر للدهون يقضي على الدهون المختزنة والمتراكمة حارقا لها دون مجهود من مـــــاس‏


----------



## boka manshy (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من أن أردَّ إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وعذاب القبر


----------



## boka manshy (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها و يشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بــكــــــــــره


----------



## boka manshy (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بــكــــــــــره


----------



## boka manshy (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"إِذَا كُنْتُمْ ثَلاَثَةً، فَلاَ يَتَنَاجى رَجُلاَنٍ دُونَ الآخَرِ حَتَّى تَخْتَلِطُوا بِالنَّاسِ أَجْلَ أَنْ يُحْزِنَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

الحمد لله، نحمده، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونتوب إليه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.


----------



## boka manshy (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى للنفس: اخرجي، قالت: لا اخرج إلا كارهة".


----------



## boka manshy (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"إن الله عز وجل يقول: يا ابن آدم اكفني أول النهار بأربع ركعات أكفك بهن آخر يومك".


----------



## boka manshy (6 يناير 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "قال الله تعالى للنفس: اخرجي، قالت: لا اخرج إلا كارهة".


----------



## boka manshy (22 يناير 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه.


----------



## boka manshy (2 فبراير 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

.قال رسول الله:" قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم".


----------



## boka manshy (15 فبراير 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

: من حُسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه.


----------



## boka manshy (24 فبراير 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

. قال رسول الله: (من سلك طريقا يطلب به علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (6 مارس 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

إذا كنتِ تريدين تنظيف بشرتك بعمق ولطف مع ندى ماس الحلم بقه حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (22 مارس 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

كل عام وكل ام بخير
انتي احلي مع ندى ماس
بوكه مانشىى


----------



## boka manshy (2 أبريل 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (14 أبريل 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (7 مايو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (18 مايو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (28 مايو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (9 يونيو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (19 يونيو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (30 يونيو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"التَّثَاؤُبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَإِذَا تَثَاءَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرُدَّهُ مَا اسْتَطَاع"


----------



## boka manshy (16 يوليو 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (2 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (11 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (25 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

" دع ما يُريبك إلى ما لا يَريبك"


----------



## boka manshy (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (3 يناير 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (14 يناير 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (25 يناير 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 فبراير 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (15 فبراير 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 فبراير 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (8 مارس 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (19 مارس 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (30 مارس 2015)

*رد: تجااااارب العضوااات على منتج ندى ماس الشهير (حنة ندى ماس)*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------

